# 2.1 Soundkarte



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

ich nutze grundsetzlich nur 2.1 Systeme. gibt es da extra 2.1 Soundkarten? also momentan höre ich mit onbaord.. 

Ich frage, weil 5.1 ja eigentlich überflüssig für mich ist..

gibt es irgendwelche P/L Hits in diesem Bereich? 

Danke & besten Gruß, Kai


----------



## midnight (22. Januar 2010)

Nein, eine extra Soundkarte gibts für sowas an sich nicht. Bei 2.1 hast du ja immer noch nur ein Kabel durch das erst mal alle Frequenzen gehen. Die Frequenzweiche in den Boxen teilt dann entsprechend auf und leitet Bässe zum Sub.
Asus baut mittlerweile wohl sehr brauchbare Soundkarte mit guten Treibersupport, kannst ja mal gucken.

so far


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Januar 2010)

Die X FI Extreme Gamer unterstüzt soweit ich weiss nur 2.1
Sieht zumindest so aus:
http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/29-102-006-02.jpg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

schade, das dachte ich mir schon. gibt es auch keine 2.1 USB soundkarte?

ich habe mich mit soundkarten nie wirklich beschäftigt. aber ist es nicht so, dass einige gute Soundkarten die CPU in Spielen entlasten? falls ja - wie weit würde sich das bemerkbar machen?

danke schonmal 


edit:

@GAmer:
diese hier? http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a228489.html


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. Januar 2010)

Genau die meine ich


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

die unterstützt aber auch 5.1 und 7.1..  

ich dachte ja, dass es vl ne gute 2.1 Soundkarte gibt, die dann billiger als 5.1 ist..^^ aber dem ist wohl nicht so..


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2010)

5.1 ist halt so beliebt und "selbstverständlich" auch bei Mainboards, dass 5.1 Chips einfach sehr preiswert herzustellen sind, so dass es sich nicht lohnen würde, eine reine Stereokarte zu verkaufen - jedenfalls nicht für die Normaluser. Für Musiker gibt es Stereokarten, da sind aber selbst die preiswerten Einesteigerkarten dann deutlich teurer als eine gute "Cunsumer"-5.1-Karte.

Und für USB gibt es auch preiswerte Sticks, die nur Stereo haben, zB Speed-Link UltraPortable Audio Card USB (SL-8850) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder TerraTec Aureon Dual USB (10542) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland und auch teurere wie zB ASUS Xonar U1, USB 2.0 (90-YAB600B-UAY00+) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland - aber keine Ahnung, ob und ab welchem Preis die dann besser klingen als eine gleichteure mit 5.1... 

ach ja: "2.1" gibt es als Ausgangssignal sowieso nicht, es gibt nur Stereo. das "punkt 1" passiert erst in den Boxen, wo halt Bass und "der Rest" getrennt werden, der Sub macht den bass, die kleinen Boxen den Rest. Das iszt nix anderes als ein Stereoboxenset, bei dem der Bass halt ausgelagert ist. Den Sub wiederum gibt rein historisch beim "Normalconsumer" an sich nur, damit der den bass übernimmt und die Boxen somit nicht so groß sein müssen => man braucht auf dem Schreibtisch weniger Platz. Klanglich sind 2.0 an sich sogar besser, außer man steht auf übertriebenen Bass.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. Januar 2010)

hmm die Frage ist ob die dann auch wirklich besser als die Realtekchips sind.. es gibt ja keine representativen Tests bzw Vergleiche..  naja ich werde vorerst bei Realtek bleiben.. ^^


----------



## nikos (22. Januar 2010)

Hi
das ist wohl eine reine Stereo Soundkarte :

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - PC-Audio - Karten - Audiotrak Prodigy HD2

Um eine großen Unterschied zu Onboardsound zu hören braucht man 
gute Lautsprecher. 

Mit HiFi Verstärker,  guten Lautsprechern und einen HiFi Subwoofer kann man damit ein gnadenlos gutes 2.1 System aufbauen.  Wird zwar recht teuer (ca 500 bis 1000 Euro)  aber  der Sound ist dann einfach bombastisch.


----------



## Blutstoff (23. Januar 2010)

nikos schrieb:


> Um eine großen Unterschied zu Onboardsound zu hören braucht man
> gute Lautsprecher.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Selbst bei einem günstigen Lautsprechersystem hört man deutliche Unterschiede zwischen Onboardsound und einer guten Soundkarte. 
Eine gute Soundkarte spielt sehr viel feiner und detailreicher als eine Onboardsoundlösung.


----------



## Mexxim (23. Januar 2010)

das ist das non-plus-ultra an soundkarten im normal-user-stereosegment:

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Sound - Karten - Asus Xonar Essence STX

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab einmal die Logitech Z-3 und die Edifier S530. Die Soundkarte sollte eigentlich besseren Sound beim zocken liefern. Ich zocke vorallem Crysis sehr gerne. (einfach das geilste Spiel immernoch  )

Ich glaube die reinen 2.1 Lösungen sind mehr für Musikenthusiasten..!??


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2010)

Reines 2.1 ist wie gesagt fürs MusikMACHEN sehr verbreitet. Die externe Stereo-Asus wiederum hat halt ne rel. gute Qualität, würde aber rein vom Chip her auch kaum teurer sein als die 5.1 Variante, vlt. isses sogar der gleiche Chip nur mit "deaktviertem" 5.1-Modul....? Aber grad bei extern spielt halt auch die Größe ne Rolle. Gutes 5.1, dann hast DU halt direkt nen Kasten, auch wegen der Wärmeentwicklung. Asus wollte wohl eine xonar-Variante zum mitnehmen, aber nicht zu groß anbieten - daher nur Stereo. Vermute ich...  Ich glaub aber nicht, dass die externe Asus Xonar klanglich besser ist ist als die interne mit 5.1.


----------



## Väinämöinen (23. Januar 2010)

Was du brauchst ist ja eigentlich nur eine 2.0 Soundkarte, ein Subwoofer-Ausgang an der Soundkarte würde dir ja garnichts bringen. Und wenn du nur die beiden von dir genannten System verwenden willst, dann musst du dir erstmal die Frage nach dem Sinn einer Soundkarte stellen. Wenn deine Onboard-Soundkarte nicht irgendwie rauscht oder sonstige Störgeräusche produziert, wirst du da (ein halbwegs aktuelles Mainboard vorausgesetzt) höchstens minimale Unterschiede hören (digital angeschlossen sogar garkeine), während du mit besseren Lautsprechern wirklich was rausholen könntest.

Wenn du trotzdem eine Soundkarte willst, würde ich mir mal die ESI Juli@ angucken.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Januar 2010)

ich habe die Boxen, denke die sind schon ganz okay.


> Ich hab einmal die Logitech Z-3 und die Edifier S530.


ich habe aber gelesen, dass selbst ein Z-3 mit Soundkarte besser klingt..^^

was ist von dieser Karte zu halten? 
ASUS Xonar DS 7.1


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Januar 2010)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> ich habe die Boxen, denke die sind schon ganz okay.


Das hatte ich schon gesehen, deshalb ja auch meine Antwort 



> was ist von dieser Karte zu halten?
> ASUS Xonar DS 7.1


Schlechter als Onboard wird die sicher nicht sein.


----------



## gharbi_sam (26. Januar 2010)

Jup, die Xonar soll gut sein , auf jeden fall besser als onboard, aber vielleicht solltest du hier nachfragen link


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Januar 2010)

Danke schonmal für Antworten!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. Januar 2010)

moin, 

ich würde auch ne xonar dx empfehlen, klar hat die ne millin anschlüsse, aber die soundqualität ist vorallem für audiophile sehr gut. also präziser schlichter klang, keine superbass kiddie x-fi abmischung oder sowas.
bin damals als ich noch stereo hatte(mittlerweile 5.1 wegen heimkino feeling^^) von dem onboard realtek auf ne x-fi extrem music uaa(oder so ähnlich^^) gewechselt, war schon ganz gut aber als dann die xonars kamen war es um mich geschehen.
vorallem bei musik und vielschichtigen quellen(crysis^^) konnte meine xonar die x-fi um längen schlagen.
und selbst auf billigen stereo boxen kann die xonar eine unerreichte räumlichkeit erzeugen.... naja ich schwärme zuviel.
die xonar dx ist wie ich finde referenz in ihrem preissegment und sogar bis 150-200€ segment wildert die karte ohne gegner(außer aus dem hause asus^^).
richtig ausgelastet wird die karte auch erst ab guten stereo systemen, so die 500-100€ klasse, also ich finde das zukunfts sicher^^.

mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen der DS und der DX?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. Januar 2010)

die verwendeten bauteile sind nen gutes stück schlechter, das wars schon^^

mfg


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Januar 2010)

also bei der DS sind die Bauteile billiger? somit doch auch die Soundqualität oder nicht?
oder war das nicht auf die Chips bezogen?


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. Januar 2010)

der chip ist der selbe, nur die wandler sind billiger,und nicht soviele an der zahl, bei ner karte die von digital auf analog wandelt sind diese teile aber entscheident für die soundqualität.
deshalb würde ich(also nur meine persönliche meinung) die etwas hochwertigere dx nehmen, die 20€ machen den kohl ja auch net fett.
aber für nen tischsystem sollte auch die ds reichen, das ist selbstverständlich.
also nur eine frage des gelds, als technik leibhaber hab ich mir die dx geholt^^.

mfg

edit: mach dir doch auch selbst ein bild davon:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html


----------

